# Hitachi MV12 two wrench system



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

While enjoying the router workshop, I was particularly interested in the two wrench system that Bob and Rick used. My Hitachi router came with a thin short 21MM wrench that only fits the collet. I measured the shaft nut to be 23MM. With this information I happily went to my local Sears store and bought the wrenches. Alas, the 23MM wrench is too thick to fit onto the shaft nut. HD and L do not stock single metric wrenches in my area, so I am still looking. Anyone know where Bob & Rick got those wrenches or did they modify existing wrenches?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cbsjoez1935

Not 100% sure but I recall Rick saying at one time they had them made up for them out of aircraft Alum..

I don't have a Hitachi router but I do have some PC routers that use the two wrench system and I didn't like how thin they are so I took some 5/8" thick hardwood (walnut) and glued the stock to the wrenchs then put in two brass rivets to be on the safe side now they fit my hand and work great when I use them.

5/8" thick Walnut with a dado down the center the same size as the wrench I just dropped it in the dado drilled the holes for the rivets put in some small holes in the walnut to hide the rivets ends in.

You can find extra wrench's at the flea market ( the stamped out type called server wrench's)

Or you can buy the Bent Type from Sommerfeldtools.com for about 15.oo bucks they are a bit thicker than the norm.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=130&p=1
I should note that the bent type wrench works great in the router table it will let you change the bit from the top side of the table that comes in nice when you don't want to move the fence or you don't want to pop the router out of the router table and change the setting on the router bit.

Bj


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Could you not just grind the open end of the wrench thinner? I've made "custom" wrenches similar to this in the past. 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian
You could but they are so long (21mm would be about 12" to 14" long) not to say anything about the cost of a 21mm wrench.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I use my M12v with two wrenches. I took the original one and filed it down a little and use the sommerfelds bent type for the nut.


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I thinned a wrench I found from an online retailer. You're right about a standard wrench being long but it does work. I just used a grinder and quenched the tool periodically in a cup of water.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I also made one from a standard metic wrench, I used a (19mm) combo Japanise one because they are a bit shorter and thiner than the norm and just ground the wrench opening a bit more to fit the nut (24mm) and then took the torch to it and bent the wrench to what it needed to be then put in oil, I did bent it a bit more so I could get it a bit deeper in the hole and under the big panel bits. 

( a 1.00 dollar flea market wench)

see snapshot below.





Bj


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

woodpeckers sells wrenches though i think that all of them are bent.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> I also made one from a standard metic wrench, I used a (19mm) combo Japanise one because they are a bit shorter and thiner than the norm and just ground the wrench opening a bit more to fit the nut (24mm) and then took the torch to it and bent the wrench to what it needed to be then put in oil, I did bent it a bit more so I could get it a bit deeper in the hole and under the big panel bits.
> 
> ( a 1.00 dollar flea market wench)
> 
> ...


 Bob,

I will be looking around in flea markets and "cheap" tool suppliers to see if I can find the shaft nut wrench I require. I will use Hitachi's 21mm for the collet with the hardwood handle modification recommended. I see you state the shaft nut wrench as being 24mm. I thought I had measured it at 23mm, but my extrapolating standard caliper measurements to metric may not be all that accurate. Again, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cbsjoez1935

You may be right on the size ,the one in the post is for a Frued and it may not be the same size as yours.

It just shows a easy/cheap way to get what you need.

Bosch/Makita/Triton 23.8mm 15/16"
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=wr003&d=159&b=1

HIT/FEIN/DEWALT/21.03mm 3/4"
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=wr002&d=159&b=1

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Cut the wrench to length, or use the length to your advantage and bend it to your specs.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the multitude of suggestions. All my problems were solved by a great son-in-law, who has access to a machine shop and is making my "custom" wrenches. I will still use Bob's suggestion regarding making hardwood handles, since these wrenches will be made from quarter inch steel plate.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Guys (Gals too!),

I promise this is my last comment about the two wrench system for the Hitachi M12V router. My son-in-law did a great job on them and BobJ was right, the spindle size turned out to be 24mm and not the 23mm I thought. The collet wrench is 21mm. I think I mentioned this in a former post, but hey, here it is again. The router plate mounting screws are METRIC and measure #5 x 0.80. Hope this helps other owners of this router. Now if anyone has some comments regarding Hitachi's new one--the M12V2, I would be interested.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi JoeZ,

I recently purchased an M12V2. So far I have been really happy with it. It's big and bulky and barely fits thru the hole cut in the router table. But it has more power than I'll ever need and I can use 3 1/2" panel bits without altering the base. It uses 1 wrench with a spindle lock that I can reach under the table. And it raizes far enough to use the wrench above the table. Also the manual includes instructions for removing the springs. Rather than having to search for that info online.

I know there have been a lot of negative comments and reviews about Hitachi's new look. Even enough to loose a valued member of this forum. But to me it looks like most all the other routers I have. So I've included a pic so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Rusty,
I have looked at the advertisements and brochure on Amazon. I was a little surprised that they put the speed control in one of the handles, negating removing it for fitting into the router table ala B & R. Can the other handle be removed? I notice, from your pic, that you use removable inserts on your table top plate. Is this one of those 9" X 12" models that make you squeeze the router in? Mine is an 11" square plate. I also notice that Hitachi did not attach those arms for the adapter plate like the M12V. Looking at the video of RWS that showed panel bits, those arms were not there. I assume they hack-sawed them off to allow for the bit. Hitachi should have made them removable, but hey they replaced the whole model. I think I will look around a bit before the little lady allows me to buy another router. How could anyone up and leave the forum over a router discussion? Not for me to judge.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

JoeZ,

I Got mine at Amazon for $160 and 2 day shipping for about $2. The handles are what makes it tuff to fit thru the table top. But I mounted it diagonally on the plate and chamferred the underside of the table top. Since I can change bits without removing it from the table, it will stay there most of the time.

The plate I use is one of those Rousseau copies that can be had almost anywhere (even has the slight rise in the center). The one in the pic was about $35 from MLCS but I recently got one from HF for $15.

I have seen posts or links on this forum with detailed instructions for removing the tabs on the older model. My new one still comes with a PC guide adapter. But they've changed the way it mounts. So you can use the larger bits without alteration


----------

